# Buying a next gen console so soon a big mistake?



## Tempproxy (Feb 11, 2014)

This seems to be a popular thought among my friends who bought the Xboxone and Ps4 so soon. And they wish they had waited, I was going to jump to the next gen in match when infamous second son came out but think I might wait until December or early next year before getting a ps4. Do any of you regret going next gen to soon?


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 11, 2014)

Don't buy a unit from the first production wave. Wait for the second wave, with hardware bugs and shit fixed.

Also, there's barely any worthwhile games. I'd wait until there's atleast a couple of good titles out. PS4 has how many good games now, 2? 3? I am not counting stuff available on PC and previous gen.

//HbS


----------



## Zaru (Feb 11, 2014)

Unless there's some game you really can't go without, it's undoubtably a worse choice to buy a console soon after release.

In 2-3 years, you will get a new hardware revision, possibly alternatives with more storage space and smaller size for a similar price, and a notable backlog - assuming the console turned out to have enough notable released/announced games by then, which is an important decision in buying a gaming system in the first place.
It's what I plan on doing. I'll buy a PS4 someday, if the promises hold up. Since I ended up buying a PS3 and 360 last gen, I might even buy an Xbox One if it ends up having enough interesting exclusives, but I can't know that right now.

Of course, this logic only works as long as enough people don't follow it, because it would fail horrendously and nobody would get games if everyone waited 2-3 years with their purchase.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 11, 2014)

Zaru said:


> Unless there's some game you really can't go without, it's undoubtably a worse choice to buy a console soon after release.
> 
> In 2-3 years, you will get a new hardware revision, possibly alternatives with more storage space and smaller size for a similar price, and a notable backlog - assuming the console turned out to have enough notable released/announced games by then, which is an important decision in buying a gaming system in the first place.
> It's what I plan on doing. I'll buy a PS4 someday, if the promises hold up. Since I ended up buying a PS3 and 360 last gen, I might even buy an Xbox One if it ends up having enough interesting exclusives, but I can't know that right now.
> ...



Wii U                                     .


----------



## Zaru (Feb 11, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Wii U                                     .



I wonder how many sales they lost due to people waiting for more info on the other two consoles. They didn't use the year headstart well and it might have hurt them even more.


----------



## Arsecynic (Feb 11, 2014)

The only genuine incentives I can think of towards buying a next gen console right now is if you want slightly prettier/ better performing games compared to current gen consoles, if you play alot of multiplayer games and you're the last of your friends to make the jump and have no one to play with, or if you don't have a gaming platform atm and you want to get back into gaming. Neither the PS4 or XB1 launched with good enough exclusives to warrant an immediate jump from next-gen for most, and from what I hear most of the launch titles didn't really showcase the jump in hardware between PS3/360 to PS4/XB1 so unless you're just a Sony/MS enthusiast, there's not too much reason to buy one. 

I guess this might apply to XB1 even more as MS will hopefully release a console without the kinect for significantly less then it's being sold atm (it's ?450 over here in the UK, which is $140 more then Americans are paying ), whereas Sony are already selling the PS4 at a loss so I can't see the PS4's price drop being as drastic (not in the UK atleast) as XB1's needs to be, although it's all speculation at this point, we don't even know when the first price drop is going to happen.

Microsoft's huge exclusives (Gears of War, Halo & Titanfall judging by the hype) are still being developed, and Sony's have a few new lined up IPs that are also still development, so atm the the best choice for people with a PC/PS3/360 is probably to wait. 

At the same time, from a purely gaming perspective, I can't think of any significant negatives towards getting a next-gen console right now (unless you have a gaming PC), unllike last generation with RRoD/YLoD, so if people feel regret or disappointment they're being a bit silly. 

For me personally, I don't have any gaming console at the moment and my computer is too shitty to run most games, so I'm looking to buy a console right now. I've watched the prices of PS3/360 for the last 6 months or so, but they haven't dropped in price and they don't have enough interesting future releases to warrant me waiting for a price drop that actually represents good value, so I'm going to buy a PS4 in the next couple of weeks, at least then I can play any games I missed out from last gen with "PS Now" (presuming the prices are reasonable when it fully launches), whilst utilising PS+'s free games and discounts for good value, ontop of a couple of AAA titles to last me the year. I'm looking forward to getting a PS4, but I'm not going to have unrealistic expectations that'll lead to me being regretful.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 11, 2014)

If you wait you'll have cheaper, second revision hardware to look forward to plus a wider selection of games.


----------



## rac585 (Feb 11, 2014)

on the flipside, the earlier the unit the more likely it is for you to be able to install homebrew later.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 11, 2014)

In terms of hardware revisions, expanded gaming library and value, waiting a couple of years is always a better idea. Not to mention the previous gen consoles have quite a bit of life in them, not to mention a huge install base, so you can bet new games will still be coming to them like Persona 5 for the PS3 which not be out in the states until sometime in 2015. 

There's rarely any incentive in adopting early for any new tech.

Then again, I usually buy my consoles at launch and have never regretted the decision. 

Was there ever one launch console I'm glad I bought sooner rather than the updated version? Yes, and that would be the PS3. I know the originals were huge, clunky, and lacked HD space, but I'm a fan of backwards compatible game play and to do this day I play just as much (if not more) PS2 games than PS3 games and I wouldn't trade it for any of the newer PS3 models even if you *paid me* to do it.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 11, 2014)

Yet to regret buying the WiiU. ZombiU was really a nice surprised. The OS for the WiiU was so slow at first and that famous update, man what a pain.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 11, 2014)

Kira Yamato said:


> Was there ever one launch console I'm glad I bought sooner rather than the updated version? Yes, and that would be the PS3. I know the originals were huge, clunky, and lacked HD space, but I'm a fan of backwards compatible game play and to do this day I play just as much (if not more) PS2 games than PS3 games and I wouldn't trade it for any of the newer PS3 models even if you *paid me* to do it.



A lot of people must have been pissed that they removed this feature quite early.
Thankfully, a lot of PS2 games can be properly emulated on a PC.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 11, 2014)

Of course not! You have all the hardware in need of constant updates and patches, who doesn't want to miss that waiting time And the games! As far as the eye can see, let's see you have, huh: Call of Duty: Ghosts and huh....OH, Dark Souls 2, that one is looking great!

Oh, wait.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 11, 2014)

You could always wait until the second hardware model comes out.

If you're already having doubts it's better to wait unless a game you reaaaaally want to play comes out.


----------



## Enclave (Feb 11, 2014)

Personally?  I bought a PS4 at launch because I didn't want to risk not playing inFamous: Second Son asap.  There was no certainty that I'd be able to get a PS4 when SS released.

I have zero regrets about my purchase.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 11, 2014)

Enclave said:


> Personally?  I bought a PS4 at launch because I didn't want to risk not playing inFamous: Second Son asap.  There was no certainty that I'd be able to get a PS4 when SS released.
> 
> I have zero regrets about my purchase.



But the game isn't even out yet.
What do you gain by playing a singleplayer game at release, anyway? If you buy it in 2 years, you will pay less for both console and game while getting the benefit of fixed bugs and pretty much the exact same experience. 

Maybe it's hard to understand due to my "buy later" mentality. The only games I buy day 1 are those that I can play with various friends.


----------



## Doom85 (Feb 11, 2014)

I bought my Wii U 9 months after its launch and do not regret it. Decent selection of games by that point (ZombiU, New Super Mario Bros U, Wonderful 101, and Rayman Legends) and Mario 3D World was only a few months away. 2014 looks like a stronger year for the console anyway with Donkey Kong, Mario Kart, Smash Bros, and hopefully Bayonetta 2 and "X". I highly doubt Nintendo will release an updated Wii U with more storage so I doubt I will regret it. Granted I've already gone a little over half of the 32GB storage with quite a few indie and VC games downloaded, but I'll get an external hard drive for it if I need it, no biggie.

For PS4, I'll get one this year or next, the latter more likely as I really need to hurry up and get a 3DS and Vita already. I do not need to wait for the next version with more storage, 500GB is more than enough for me.

No interest in Xbone.


----------



## Enclave (Feb 11, 2014)

Zaru said:


> But the game isn't even out yet.
> What do you gain by playing a singleplayer game at release, anyway? If you buy it in 2 years, you will pay less for both console and game while getting the benefit of fixed bugs and pretty much the exact same experience.
> 
> Maybe it's hard to understand due to my "buy later" mentality. The only games I buy day 1 are those that I can play with various friends.



You value different games than I do.  I very much value the single player experience over the multiplayer experience.

I also generally buy games at a later date, however if it's a game that's part of a series that I really enjoy?  I'm going to buy that day 1.  inFamous is one of those series, another is Kingdom Hearts.

Additionally, if I don't get them right away then I'm at risk of spoilers, and spoilers are far more of a scary thing in single player games than multiplayer.


----------



## Doom85 (Feb 11, 2014)

Enclave said:


> Additionally, if I don't get them right away then I'm at risk of spoilers, and spoilers are far more of a scary thing in single player games than multiplayer.



This. While there were several games I bought on release last year, Bioshock Infinite and The Last of Us were the big ones I wanted right away so I could play them immediately and avoid running into spoilers online (people were pretty civil about not spoiling TLOU via thread titles on the forums I frequent, but there were a few assholes trying to ruin Bioshock Infinite so I'm glad I finished the game before anything was ruined).


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 11, 2014)

Wonderfuru is worth it. Bayo 2 will be too. All Hail Lord Kamiya


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 11, 2014)

I've yet to play Infinite and LoF, and some how i manage to be 90 % spoiler free. 

I know how Last of Us start off, but I still have no idea what's going on in Bioshock Infinite. Usually when someone delves into something important, I tend to stop reading.


----------



## Enclave (Feb 11, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> I've yet to play infinite and LoF, and some how i manage to be 90 % spoiler free.
> 
> I know how Last of Us start off, but I still have no idea what's going on in Bioshock Infinite. Usually when someone tend to delve into something important I tend to stop reading.



Your experience is not the experience of everybody.  I've had games and novels spoiled for me by people accidentally or even on purpose.  You cannot always predict when somebody is going to give a major spoiler to something.

Anyways, if you cannot understand the fact that people value different aspects of gaming from you then there's no point in trying to explain it to you.  Different strokes for different folks, that's all you need to accept.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 11, 2014)

I don't. I did regret buying a Wii U because Nintendo dropped the ball with their releases, but that was only because i wanted Nintendo games to play last year. This year, there are plenty of third party and first party releases for my PS4 that i'll want to play.


----------



## Gabe (Feb 11, 2014)

i have both xbox one and ps4 and i do not regret getting them


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 11, 2014)

Some shit is gonna happen midgen that's gonna affect games a lot so buy one or dont, get ready to buckle down


----------



## Nep Nep (Feb 11, 2014)

Meh I haven't seen an interesting enough game to warrant it yet. 

I probably won't bother buying one till FF15/KH3 come out.  

Infamous Second Son looks cool but I can definitely wait.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 11, 2014)

Considering people do what they want, unless you want something bad, dont buy it.

A healthy skepticisim is good. Dont follow the hype. ignore it.

But the simple fact of the matter is get a PC if you want the best third party games and PC exclusives. Get a PS4 if you like Sony's first party games and the odd japanese game that wont make it to PC.


----------

